# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Община >  Семейный Лагерь 2016 (г. Нижний Новгород)

## Шубхананда дас

Место:            www.goloka-center.ru 

Даты смены с 20.06 по 10.07.16

Центр "Голока" находится на берегу реки Волга, рядом лес и озеро. 
Ежедневно поддерживаются высокие стандарты служения Божествам Господа Джаганатхи, Баладевы и Субхадры, 
проводятся ягьи, а главной изюминкой нашего лагеря станет его торжественное завершение участием в Ратха ятре 9-го июля! 
   Наша команда вожатых, имевшая положительный опыт организации лагеря в 2015г. в "Рублевские зори", 
снова готовит интересные программы, мастер классы, квесты, походы, посещение краеведческих достопримечательностей и 
катание по реке Волга. 
   Комнаты по 3-4 места, кровати и постельное белье, душевые кабинки в комнатах.
   Окунитесь на три недели в семейную атмосферу любви и служения Господу в обществе вайшнавов!!! 
стоимость 3 недели на одного участника смены - 15000р (малоимущим и многодетным - скидки!)
заявки принимаются до 4-го июня! 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1T2L...af6JwmSnU/edit ссылка на анкету!

----------

